# Millions of snows in Maryland



## fjr0226 (Dec 18, 2003)

We are getting over run with snows here in maryland !.....One farmer had an entire 750 acear field of weat swept away by them inn one day....i beleave its the most snow geese i have ever saw this early inn the year.........The farmers here are actually paying people to ride around and keep them off their fields......they are shooting in the bunches with rifles.....DNR PASSED A LAW THAT IF A PERSON BUYS A LICENCE INN MARYLAND, THEY CAN ALSO HUNT SNOWS INN DELAWARE WITH NO ADDITIONAL LICENCE. Do you guys inn North Dakota have snows like that every year ?


----------



## Field Hunter (Mar 4, 2002)

There are guys here that know more about this, I believe, but I think over on the East coast the snow geese are of the "greater" variety and I also think the seasons have not been as liberal and/or shut down periodically. May have something to do with how many there are this year.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

I was always under the impression that it's nearly impossible to get on land out there, but this should improve your options greatly.

I'm jealous!!! Let us know how you do!


----------



## fjr0226 (Dec 18, 2003)

Well a pit blind for canadians will run you around 3 to 10 thousand a year in talbot county! Thats around Easton, Maryland.....and you will never get inn on the best spots unless you know someone.....of course water front property is around a million an acer...and if a person can afford to pay that, he is probally not interested inn a few thousand a year lease from a hunter.....lol....But snow geese have always been such a problem here.....most any farmer will let you do as you please after canadian season is over....that season ends on the 24th of january....were you can hunt snows to the end of march.....15 a day is the limit if someone is looking....lol.....and to be honest i have never hunted snows before....well i have snook up on them and shot em before..and we call a few in while hunting canadians....but i have never went hunting over decoys just for snows....


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

just the talk of snows right now is gettin me all riled up. The passion is already strong with a few months to wait.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

870 XPRS said:


> just the talk of snows right now is gettin me all riled up. The passion is already strong with a few months to wait.


So you're saying this doesn't help???


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Or this??? :bop:


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

Chris, take every shot you got. I can handle them all day long.!


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

You keep putting pictures like that up your going to read in the paper about me driving into a tree or off a cliff. I can't get there fast enough!


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Well you better be careful when you drive down here!!! :lol:


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

Goode one Chirs, Now a person could kill 10 times as many with out even firing a shot.


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

You owe me a new keyboard as I just drooled all over this one!


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

To bad that never happens in ND. All we can do is imagine.


----------



## Field Hunter (Mar 4, 2002)

GB3,
Believe it or not it happened in ND every year on the opener of waterfowl season. I can remember when thousands of geese were already buiding in ND around Mid Sept. That's almost to many seasons ago to admit to.


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

Looks like Canada to me? But it is right around the corner!!!Time to clean the Benelli!!

Man and to think about all those geese!!!!

Mav....

Oh man I just drooled on my comp also


----------



## bigblackfoot (Mar 12, 2003)

Thanks alot Chris i just skipped class now that you posted those pics. I cant wait man, those little bastards are dead!!! :sniper:


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

MAKE IT STOP. MAKE IT STOP. MAKE IT STOP.


----------



## mallard (Mar 27, 2002)

Tyler,In one of the fields we hunted in last may, the snows where standing on a field road like that.I also remember back in the 80s,the Kenmare area would have huntable numbers by the waterfowl opener.


----------



## duckslayer15 (Feb 11, 2004)

those snow geese in arkansas are a real pest here...infact they actually have a special season for them callled the "Light Conservation Order". This special season is where you can unplug your gun, use electronic calls, there is NO LIMIT and no posession limit. And to top it all off the date of season is February 2-April 30---im not sure what yalls seasons are in north dakoda but im sure yall would like that :wink:


----------



## Blake Hermel (Sep 10, 2002)

that would be nice ehh GB3? :lol: :wink: :roll:


----------



## Madison (Mar 1, 2002)

I got my "O" face on!!!!

ohhh.........ohhhhhhhh.......ohhhhhhh...........ohhhhhh!!!!!!

Madison


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

I was like OOH,OOHHH,OHHHH,OHHHHH.


----------

